# Bristol Palin Reportedly Gives Birth to Son



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Bristol Palin Reportedly Gives Birth to Son*
*FOXNews - 35 minutes ago*
People.com reports that the daughter of former Republican vice presidential candidate Sarah Palin has given birth to a 7lb, 4 oz. son.
Bristol Palin Gives Birth to Baby Entertainment Tonight News
Tripp Johnston: Bristol Palin's New Son! Just Jared


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

I guess congrats are in order.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok so does this now make Sara Palin a "GILF?" Granma I'd Like to oh well nevermind


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

fra444 said:


> Ok so does this now make Sara Palin a "GILF?" Granma I'd Like to oh well nevermind


+1


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

I love the baby's name: TRIPP!!!

As soon as I read that new baby's name I immediately thought of THIS THREAD ON MASSCOPS.com and I cracked up!

I love the Palin family. Now that Caroline Kennedy's been flapping, um, her, you know, blueblood gums, I, like, really do, um, you know, appreciate, the um, you know, the um, you know PALIN, um, you know, family.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Tripp can visit his other *Grand mother In Prison* who can be called the *GIP*


----------

